# Food and Supplements



## bulletbarney (May 10, 2009)

I have type 2 diabetes, gerd, and IBS. My Question is are there certain foods too avoid? And with all of my complications, What supplements are the best to take?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well the lower carb diet for diabetes can make some people with IBS do better, but that isn't a sure thing.IBS and diet as well as supplements vary a lot as well. I mean adding magnesium can be good if you have constipation but really bad if you tend to diarrhea.Since the diabetes can kill you and the other things are mostly annoying I would start with the diet for diabetics and keep a journal to see if certain things in that diet set your other things off or not.http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/diabeticdiet.html for diabetic diet info.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I take two supplements, a multi vitamin and mineral with such highly absorbed minerals that the magnesium and other minerals, which normally cause considerable problems for IBS-D in the colon, are absorbed virtually completely in the small intestine, and never adding any additional problems for me. (In the patent material for the bonding on the minerals is the following statement: "The chromium, nickel, tin, and zinc...compounds are useful in controlling blood sugar levels." This has been borne out in at least non-clinical testimonials.) As well, as you will know, Type 2 diabetes is now considered a cardiovascular disease. In treating my own non-diabetic cardio disease, I have been using a flavonoid supplement for 11 years. For the past 10 years, that same supplement has also eliminated both my IBS-D and GERD. In a study from 1995, there is a strong link between platelet behaviour which leads to cardio disease and platelet behaviour which leads to bowel (and presumably) digestive inflammation. (Dr. Collins, head of the London Hospital GI Research Unit, who co-authored the study, suggested that something that can control the cardio problem may also control the bowel problems.)Finally, while Type 2 developed in my mother and brother, so far, at 64, there is no sign of blood sugar problems in me. It proves nothing; but I believe it is a contributing factor. So yes, there are supplements which may help with all of these conditions, especially in combination with dietary controls.Mark


----------

